# What is that reef or fishing spot outside of Murrells Inlet



## zooqi

I am new to the area and last week took my boat out from Murrells Inlet and right outside the inlet I saw boats few miles out so headed down to check it out. Fished and every cast I had a fish and sometimes had two fish on the line that I had two hooks (small blues but good fishing). After getting tired of fishing I decided to pull the anchor and what a heavy anchor. I knew something is on it . Pulled it out and it was a tire. Is this an artificial reef there or there was only a tire for me to catch? Any big fish there ? Thinking about going out tomorrow or Tuesday again.


----------



## The Skink

depends on which way you went. If you went south towards Pawleys Island it may have been Pawleys reef (5 mile reef). If you went northward it was probably paradise reef (3 mile reef) Paradise reef is made up of concrete reef balls and tires spread over a wide area.


----------



## zooqi

Thanks Skink, 
I think it was Paradise Reef since I did go northward. I will have to check pawleys reef sometimes this week. Thank.


----------



## zooqi

just typed (paradise reef myrtle beach) in youtube and watched night dive at that reef. I have an idea of what is down there. I also learned that you can loose your anchor if you hooked to a wrong thing there. So next time I will stay a little far or take my disk anchor instead.


----------



## Capt.Shannon

*Murrells Inlet Fishing*

Out the Murrells Inlet Jetties about 120 degrees is the 3 mile reef. You can catch sea bass,flounder and troll for Spanish also. Later when the bait shows up you can even catch Kings in there too. Good luck and tight lines.
Capt. Shannon...... Fishing Myrtle Beach/Murrells Inlet SC :fishing:


----------



## Capt.Shannon

*Myrtle Beach/Murells Inlet SC Fishing*

For the past 2 weeks the weather has been great. Lots of charters and some very good trips. We have had some not too good days also but over all it has been fair. The manhayden are thick but the finger mullet have not shown up. That would be a good thing to happen cause the larger fish are on their tail so to speak....... Hope you get a chance to fish if you make it to Murrells Inlet or the Myrtle Beach area and good fishing to all.........:fishing:

Capt. Shannon Currie Fishing Myrtle Beach/Murrells Inlet SC


----------

